# Reducing trigger pull



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw in you tube that you can significatnly reduce the trigger pull if you replace the trigger pull spring with a softer one or reduce the length of the current one. Would you do it?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would be very careful in working on a trigger, as in cutting on the spring. There is probably a replacement trigger made that fits your gun, and that replacement is made from the ground up to be adjustable to a lighter pull. As example putting a Jewell trigger in. Yes, the Jewell may come with different springs, but is designed that way. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Buy a Timney. IMO, Donâ€™t jack with a trigger unless you are an expert.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure about bolt guns, but on AR's, it can cause lighter firing pin strikes and make it not go bang. As already suggested, I would buy a trigger kit and be safe.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Just buy a Timney or take it to a smith and he can polish it up


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

rb ii said:


> buy a timney. Imo, donâ€™t jack with a trigger unless you are an expert.


^^^^bingo!!!!
dude in the video is not using the trigger pull gauge correctly....needs to be more parallel with the gun.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The older guns have to be filed but the newer ones are adjustable with screws. I have both and had them reduced to 2.25-2.75 lbs. with a little creep. The last one I did myself.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Trigger pull*

EBay sells a kit for the Savage rifles that do not have the accu-trigger that will reduce the trigger pull from 6 pounds down to around 3.5 pounds. It's around $17 bucks. They might have this for other brands.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I routinely polish and adjust trigger parts, especially on striker fired auto pistols. 
If you don't understand how it works, let a gunsmith do it. 

Some advice
-Do not use power tools such as dremel tools. 
-Polish by hand with a soft cloth and some Flitz polish
-Stoning triggers or filing on hammer fired guns is something you need somebody to show you and give feedback. 
-Coil springs are very cheap. Recommend buying a spring with the pull rating you want. 
If you clip springs, only a quarter of a turn at a time. Reinstall and try again. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All means dont do it yourself. Get you a timney or another brand and have it installed.
Looking on Utube how to do it is scary.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Depends on how much you know about your gun and how comfortable you are working on it. Drop in trigger kits are super easy and the best way to go. I did some work on a Savage rifle trigger I have and it came out pretty good. I know that gun very well and am very familiar how the trigger assembly works on that gun so it didn't bother me to do the work. It is also a pretty cheap rifle, although a really good shooter. My Weatherby on the other hand, I installed a Timney and never thought otherwise if I should have tried to mod the original trigger myself.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

someone above mentioned making the trigger caused the firing pin to strike lighter causing misfires.. NOT !! Has nothing to do with firing pin or firing pin spring.r


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> someone above mentioned making the trigger caused the firing pin to strike lighter causing misfires.. NOT !! Has nothing to do with firing pin or firing pin spring.r


I know people that have tried the JP springs and experienced this issue. Maybe they werenâ€™t installed correctly; I donâ€™t know. I do it right and put Geisseleâ€™s triggers in mine.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trigger springs are totally separate from firing pins or bolts. Now hammer spring is different and I guess if someone messed with the hammer spring in a attempt to reduce trigger pressure it would have that effect.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Trigger springs are totally separate from firing pins or bolts. Now hammer spring is different and I guess if someone messed with the hammer spring in a attempt to reduce trigger pressure it would have that effect.


The gun smith showed how to replace the trigger compress spring. Some shops even sell them. They didn't temper with the hammer spring, firing pin, or bolt. All the concern and recommendation above are valid.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.erniethegunsmith.com/ I put these my 700 and 70. Helped friend do his ruger and 70. Seem to work good. lot of $ for a little spring but they work.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

I did my own job on a Savage Axis 6.5 Creedmoor with a standard trigger. Bought about $7 worth of materials at Ace hardware and Lowe's. Same "kit" as overpriced kit on Ebay. Reduced my trigger pull from 4.5# to 2.0#. Several "how-to" videos on U-tube show how it is done.
See pics....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

On my ruger American predator I swapped the factory spring for one out of a ball point pen. Perfect fit, and dropped it to about 2.5lbs. I polished up the trigger/sear points and it got to where I couldn't take up the blade safety without firing the rifle, so I added a few turns and it sits right at 2lbs. Real nice for $0 spent.


----------

